# Yet Another "can I Pull This?" Thread.....



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

Hello out there! Long time lurker, first time poster here with an upgrade question. 
First of all, my family and I have really enjoyed our first year of owning an '08 Outback 21rs. It's been a great little, problem free camper. When we bought it last May, I, at the time, owned a Chevy Silverado with the smaller V8 ( 4.8 ) and the 3.42 rear end.
Pulled okay, but I came across a particularly good deal on a new truck and ended up buying it. The new truck is an '07 Chevy Silverado 1500 HD ( 6.0 ) with the 4.10. It's tow rating is 10,300 lbs.
Jump ahead to last weekend when my bride and I stopped by the RV dealer to check out the new stuff, and came across the new 30BHQ model. We love it, and since we now have a new little one on the way ( due Christmas day ), could use the extra bunk.
The BHQ weighs in at 6195 lbs. - in my mind, this is do-able, but would like you folks' input, as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Weights, Weights Weights.... and Length, Length, Length...

That trailer is 6000+ dry with a 700lb TW. Load her up, and you are probably going to push the GVWR of 7500lbs. I have no idea what the loaded TW is, but if it runs as heavy as the other OB's then watch out!









Also, is this your first little one? If so, I'd plan on another 1000 lbs in baby supplies if your DW is like mine









I upgraded our 1/2 ton to a 1 ton due to the weights and length of the 28RSDS (Sure a 3/4 ton would have done it, but I've seen how these things can spiral out of control....







). 
I can't speak for the details on your truck, but please check it out first. I haven't seen weights posted on a 30 yet, but as a starting point, perhaps you will want to assume a 1100lb TW (GW*.15).







(That's not far off for a 28RSDS...)

Good luck with your shopping!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

It is do-able and will work OK for the shorter type trips closer to home. If you plan to go on any long distance trips you will not like the towing fuel milage and the overall power might seem lacking up long steep grades. Generally for a 30' TT a 3/4 ton or above would be preferable.

Also keep in mind that that the 6195 is empty weight. It is incredible how quickly you can approach 10,000 lbs. after stuffing the camper with all the gear and supplies. Definitely check out the tongue weight and compare it to your Tow Vehicles limits like Nathan suggested.

You should be OK, but keep in mind that most camper dealers will tell you that your truck will pull anything on the lot, just to make the sale. You are definitely doing it right and asking the questions before the purchase. Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you'll be OK. I have a 2500 GMC with the 6.0 and the 4:10 rear-end. I tow a 27RSDS. Similar in weight. I use the dual-cam Reese that really evens out the load. I bought the trailer used. The last owner had your set up, quad cab 1500, 6.0, 4:10. He did put air bags on the back end for the ride but plenty of towing power. 
I hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Because you gave this thread the title that you did, and because you stated that you've been "lurking" here for awhile, I think that you already know the answer to your question . . .

You can, but you probably shouldn't - for safety and reliabilty's sake.

(My truck has the 6.0L engine with the 4:10 rear end, also, but it has the 3/4 ton suspension. Originally I pulled our trailer with a 1500 Suburban, and the difference in handling is like night and day.)

My $.02.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Signguy









I just wanted to say Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

I'm pulling the 30BHQ with a 2006 F250 SD and it does a fine job. Aslo the 30BHQ is a great trailer!

Happy Outbacking.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The 1500HD as discussed here before when that truck was still available is the old 3/4 ton truck with a GVWR of 8600 lbs or there about. Being a 3/4 ton class truck with the 6.0 L and 4.10 rear I would think you would have no problem at all with that tow and I wouldn't never be afraid to tow with that combination.


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

Hey, folks, thanks a bunch for all the insight and opinions..... lots to consider, and it IS a big jump from the 21RS to a 30+ footer.
All of this back and forth is all contingent on my dealer's best offer anyway, and I'm starting to get the feeling he's not too interested in the trade ( and he's a good guy, can't fault him in the least - he does have a few 21rs' on the lot ). I have 2 kids and a third on the way, so naturally the lure of a larger camper is strong...... but not *necessary*. Anyway, all should unfold today and I'll chime back in with a result - in the meantime, thanks again and glad to be a part of the group here!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> The 1500HD as discussed here before when that truck was still available is the old 3/4 ton truck with a GVWR of 8600 lbs or there about. Being a 3/4 ton class truck with the 6.0 L and 4.10 rear I would think you would have no problem at all with that tow and I wouldn't never be afraid to tow with that combination.


Ok, that makes sense and will help greatly with the capabilities of the truck.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I'm pulling the 30BHQ with a 2006 F250 SD and it does a fine job. Aslo the 30BHQ is a great trailer!
> 
> Happy Outbacking.


Excellent info/post Mike.

P.S. can you mail one of the great NY/NJ Meatball Parmesan Subs to Oklahoma?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

White Buffalo,

I of course have no problem sending it . Do you have a problem covering the FedEx overnight costs?

I could though recommend some other regional Italian dishes that blow those sandwiches away!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

I think you would be okay with that combo assuming you use a good hitch like the Reese dual cam or the equalizer. 
What cab configuration is the 1500HD ? Length will play into the overall stability of the setup.

Scott


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

BigDisneyDaddy - it's a crew cab, 2 wheel drive, regular bed ( not the long bed, but not the super short one, either). I already have and use an equalizer hitch. NJMikeC was correct about his GVWR number, it is indeed 8600 lbs.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> White Buffalo,
> 
> I of course have no problem sending it . Do you have a problem covering the FedEx overnight costs?
> 
> I could though recommend some other regional Italian dishes that blow those sandwiches away!


I grew up on Long Island and last summer went to a friends wedding in Red Bank. Boy did I eat like a pig, stopped in every pizza joint I passed by and brought a big old smelly huge italian sub on the plan for a snack. Man, you could smell the fresh provolone 10 rows back. Everyone else had crackers & peanuts - I wouldn't share







.

Everything italian around here either tastes like Chef-boy-Ardee or Ragu









Man do I miss the food...............

can you tell?

sorry for the







thread hijack, but my stomach took over the keyboard.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You will be fine with that set up. Your truck is a 2500 with 1500 HD decals. Without the VIN or a complete set of spec's on your truck, GM shows a max trailer weight of 10,300 pounds with a max of around 1200 pounds tongue weight.

Gary

PS...Welcome to the site.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

One last pitch. Change out the receiver for a Putnam. That 30' is a big trailer which will strain the stock one and it will be tough to get the W/D hitch working correctly.


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, folks! much appreciated! Unfortuneatly, my dealer has a few of the 21RS LE's on his lot, and isn't really interested in dealing, it turns out. Can't blame him, guess the times just not right. Maybe next year!


----------

